# Ogier wins Fafe Rally Sprint in Portugal



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Sebastian Ogier put on a spectacle for roughly 100,000 fans in Portugal at the Fafe Rally Sprint, a sort of preamble to the Rally de Portugal which begins today and runs until April 6th. 

Check out the full press release here.


----------

